# Bought another laptop



## Lockeyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Guy's I bought another laptop, but the thing is that it says that the product has been tested to the bios - what does this really mean?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

hmm is that on the screen itself or in a description for the product?


----------



## Lockeyp (Jan 2, 2008)

In the description itself. I have not switched it on yet. as it needs an O/S, which I do need. I'm looking for Windows Pro, download.


What does it really mean?


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

Probably means it boots to the BIOS. 

Does it?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

OK, then I guess what Amy is mentioning is correct, that it can boot to the BIOS.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I bought another laptop





> I have not switched it on yet. as it needs an O/S, which I do need. I'm looking for Windows Pro, download.


Ean:

I am assuming that is a second-hand or refurbished/reconditioned laptop.

What is its brand name and model name and model number and serial number/service tag number?

What is the exact Windows version on its Certificate-Of-Authenticity sticker - if it has one?

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## Lockeyp (Jan 2, 2008)

These are the details that you require

Toshiba Satellite Pro P300 -28E
Serial No:760622241W
WindowsVista Business OEMAct


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Ean,

I've deleted the image because it contained the COA key which should never be published in public as it can be used by someone else and then you would no longer be able to use it if necessary.

Please just reply to the specific questions in a reply here. Thanks.


----------



## Lockeyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for keeping me safe.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Lockeyp said:


> Thank you for keeping me safe.


You're welcome.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

What version of Windows did it say?


----------



## Lockeyp (Jan 2, 2008)

These are the details that you require

Toshiba Satellite Pro P300 -28E
Serial No:760622241W
WindowsVista Business OEMAct


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The serial doesn't appear to be correct? Can you check Command Prompt by typing in *wmic bios get serialnumber* and confirm that is the same serial as you noted?


----------



## Lockeyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry this is now the correct serial no; in full
Toshiba Satellite Pro P300 -28E
Serial No: I79062241WSSPCD03M005ENB
WindowsVista Business OEMAct


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

Looks like a really old computer. Is this for a project?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Toshiba Satellite Pro P300-28E
> Serial No: I79062241WSSPCD03M005ENB
> WindowsVista Business OEMAct


Ean:

THIS is the Ireland site that was displayed when I did a Google search for the *Toshiba Satellite Pro P300-28E* 17.0" laptop.

Besides that laptop originally coming with Windows Vista Business 32-bit, it originally came with this hardware:
*Intel Core 2 Duo T5870* 2.00 GHz processor







*ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470* graphics







2 GB DDR2-800 MHz RAM
250 GB SATA 5400 RPM hard disk drive

Even if you were to max it out with 8 GB of RAM and switch to a solid state drive, I doubt it will be able to run Windows 10.

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Why did you buy such an old clunker? It is from 2008 ?


----------



## Lockeyp (Jan 2, 2008)

No, my brother asked me if I could do an upgrade of his old Win 7 to win 10. After he moved to Apple it had been standing dormant for roughly, a year and a year and a ½. After switching it on it was asking for a BIOS Password which he had forgotten. First of all had to try and figure out a way how to bypass the password, after looking on Youtube. I came across a vid that showed me that you could bypass the password by shorting the jumpers, I tried that several times with no results, so the next thing was to remove the internal - battery for a few minutes, which I did. To remove the battery you have to remove the motherboard. While removing the motherboard I scratched it, thinking I may be able to pick one up on eBay quite easily as it is an older type laptop that was seaming to be futile, so, I have bought another one to make good for the one that I have damaged. I received the replacement I bought from eBay, which, the description said that it had only been tested to the BIOS stage.

My question is where do I go from there?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Which version of Windows was that COA sticker for ? Vista or Win 7 ? If it is Win 7, you can use that key to upgrade to Win 10.


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

Buy your brother a cheap working Windows 10 laptop if that's what he wants.


----------



## Lockeyp (Jan 2, 2008)

lunarlander said:


> Which version of Windows was that COA sticker for ? Vista or Win 7 ? If it is Win 7, you can use that key to upgrade to Win 10.


Toshiba Satellite Pro P300-28E
Serial No: I79062241WSSPCD03M005ENB
WindowsVista Business OEMAct


----------

